# Problème graveur HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4480B



## waldorf (4 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour et bonne année 2005.

Voilà, j'ai un graveur HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4480B
(Je ne sais toujours pas quelle marque c'est au fait   )
Il me semble qu'avant je pouvais graver en *52.
La je peux graver qu'en *36 MAX.
Comme j'ai deux graveurs dans ma machine je ne sais plus.

J'ai un G4 1,25 le dernier qui n'est plus en vente sur apple store.   


La question est donc, ai-je un problème avec mon graveur HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4480B ?
Si oui, comment le résoudre ?
J'utilise la dernière version de Toast Titanium et mac os X.3.7

Merci !


----------

